# 1500 point taghmata omnissiah list



## Arcticor

This doesnt go in any army sub thread since it's an army from the horus heresy series rather than a standard codex, but for anyone who has experience using the mechanicum, this is a 1500 point list I've thought up. What are your thoughts? Do I have enough anti tank/infantry? models? 

Archmagos Prime 250
-Myrmidax
-2x Phased Plasma-fusil
-Djinn-Skein
-2x Cyber-occularis

15x Tech-thralls 110
-Carapace armor
-Induction Charges
-Revenant Alchemistry

3x Thallax Cohort 150
-Multi-melta

3x Thallax Cohort 150
-Multi-melta

3x Myrmidon Secutors 240
-each with 2x Phased Plasma-fusil

1x Krios Venator 150

3x Myrmidon Destructors 195
-each with Volkite Culverin

1x Thanatar Class Siege-automata 255
-enhanced targeting array

The thoughts behind set up are as follows. Myrmidax joins the blob of 20 in center deployment (probably on an objective). the cyber-occulari spread out on either flank/side to accompany a squad of thallax and myrmidons sitting at good points of line of sight for the Thanatar's barage (hiding w the assault jump). Big tank of death chills in some cover and does what it does best, then switches priority to anti-heavy infantry once all tanks are gone. Hunter killer missiles is to combat one-weapon syndrome. Overall I think it might work well, but I've never played admech before so I'd like to perfect it before I give forgeworld my financial security. 

-Arcticor


----------



## Xabre

It looks solid, but I forget a lot of the HH weaponry. You could probably (once the rules come out in the next book) throw in a Questoris some day to get it up to 2k... that's what I plan on doing with mine when I make the list.

Have you considered upgrading your Archmagos with... damn, what's the title? One of them allows you to increase your thrall's FNP... it would make a stronger objective blob that way.


----------



## Arcticor

I've posted this list on multiple sites since advice on AM is few and far between. What someone else brought up was the fact that I'm not using any castellax. I'm not sure what I'd like to drop to make room for the castellax, do you think me not having any is an issue? Scoring MCs are certainly nice but I'm also loving how much firepower I'm putting out right now. In regards to the Archmagos, the Techno-Arcana you're probably thinking of is the one that makes you take a unit of thralls, and gives the archmagos FNP. If I'm not mistaken it's the techpriests that give the bonus to FNP for the tech-thralls.


----------



## Vaz

By design the AM list is primarily allies based, and by further design 30k is designed for 2k or above - hence the inclusion in heresy lists of things like Primarchs, and immensely high points costs for initial unit buy ins - ie 15pt a model compared to 12.5 ppm.

I'll have a look when i get back to my book.


----------

